# One inch.... What do You do ?



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

okay you catch one inch of snow do you pre salt or post salt and skip plowing ?


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

It depends on the trigger for plowing ( 1" or 2" etc) we have some places 1" is the trigger and others 3" is it so it kind of just depends on the contract.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Drop the blades if it's going to be cold enough to stick around, I don't salt


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

What time of day is it, what's the temperature, what are the expectations of the account, what condition is the pavement in, is it windy, have we been working a lot this week, is the snow wet or dry, is there residual salt on the parking lot from the previous snow, is it going to be sunny today, is the parking lot mostly in the shade, how much traffic is there, how much salt do you have, are you paying an arm and a leg for salt this year.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

We are catching a inch now, it is going to get colder tonight 25 now 12 tonight 23 tomorrow .

Most account like clean and wet

I did some presalting last night and pavement is mostly wet


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Like Ty27 said, depends on triggers and weather. If its going to be very cold I would plow then salt, if theres no snow coming for a day or so and the temps are going to be in the mid-high 20's or warmer I would probably just salt.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Do whats outlined in the contract and the scope of work layed out in that contract....Pretty Simple....


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

An inch, I'll plow it every time. Just salt will create a period of slush and slop...and that stuff drives me nuts. If it's sunny and high 20s, plowing alone will probably be enough.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

On a Call;1938438 said:


> We are catching a inch now, it is going to get colder tonight 25 now 12 tonight 23 tomorrow .
> 
> Most account like* clean and wet*
> 
> I did some presalting last night and pavement is mostly wet


If that's what the customer is paying for and expects....Than whats the question???


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Defcon 5;1938469 said:


> If that's what the customer is paying for and expects....Than whats the question???


That is the question

Salt the lot heavy and walk or plow, salt, and walk

I hate plowing when I can just salt

But....as said I hate slush too


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

On a Call;1938471 said:


> That is the question
> 
> Salt the lot heavy and walk or plow, salt, and walk
> 
> ...


What does the contract state??....What is the Scope of Work??...What are you getting payed for??


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Defcon 5;1938478 said:


> What does the contract state??....What is the Scope of Work??...What are you getting payed for??


I get paid for whatever I do

My call pretty much


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

On a Call;1938501 said:


> I get paid for whatever I do
> 
> My call pretty much


If it's your call then, I would plow and salt to make more $$ if they want it down to bare pavement and you won't get chewed out for it, then go ahead and plow


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Ty27;1938513 said:


> If it's your call then, I would plow and salt to make more $$ if they want it down to bare pavement and you won't get chewed out for it, then go ahead and plow


What he said


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

xtreem3d;1938699 said:


> What he said


Why thank Ya xtreem3d!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Longae29;1938425 said:


> What time of day is it, what's the temperature, what are the expectations of the account, what condition is the pavement in, is it windy, have we been working a lot this week, is the snow wet or dry, is there residual salt on the parking lot from the previous snow, is it going to be sunny today, is the parking lot mostly in the shade, how much traffic is there, how much salt do you have, are you paying an arm and a leg for salt this year.


Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up



JTVLandscaping;1938466 said:


> An inch, I'll plow it every time. Just salt will create a period of slush and slop...and that stuff drives me nuts. If it's sunny and high 20s, plowing alone will probably be enough.


If you have an inch and you salt and it results in slush and slop, you aren't applying enough.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Our accounts are all seasonal, so for what it's worth, we generally scrape an inch and then salt lighter. The salt savings are worth it, especially last year and this year.



Longae29;1938425 said:


> What time of day is it, what's the temperature, what are the expectations of the account, what condition is the pavement in, is it windy, have we been working a lot this week, is the snow wet or dry, is there residual salt on the parking lot from the previous snow, is it going to be sunny today, is the parking lot mostly in the shade, how much traffic is there, how much salt do you have, are you paying an arm and a leg for salt this year.


Yep.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

shovel and salt the sidewalks and salt the lots


----------



## daveslawns (Jan 7, 2015)

Longae29;1938425 said:


> What time of day is it, what's the temperature, what are the expectations of the account, what condition is the pavement in, is it windy, have we been working a lot this week, is the snow wet or dry, is there residual salt on the parking lot from the previous snow, is it going to be sunny today, is the parking lot mostly in the shade, how much traffic is there, how much salt do you have, are you paying an arm and a leg for salt this year.


I second this motion


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

John_DeereGreen;1939321 said:


> Our accounts are all seasonal, so for what it's worth, we generally scrape an inch and then salt lighter. The salt savings are worth it, especially last year and this year.
> 
> Yep.


This is what we do. If we can push it, it will be plowed before salt is put down.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

On a Call;1938405 said:


> okay you catch one inch of snow do you pre salt or post salt and skip plowing ?


Depending on the temps Staying could I'll plow it off and then salt 
Takes a lot more salt to burn off a inch then it does a 1/16 of a inch

Depends what your contract reads to about 90% of mine I will plow that 1''

If I pre salted and we only get a 1'' on that lot wont be much left I'll salt again after the storm to help burn rest off.
That depends how deep the slush is to, to deep I plow it off then salt


----------



## navyman (Dec 1, 2013)

Prefer to plow


----------



## daveslawns (Jan 7, 2015)

Anybody use liquid on sidewalks that works well for an inch of fluff


----------

